# El día en que +indicative/subjunctive



## rsk

Saludos a todos

Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen ¿Cual sería?  Quiero decir indicativo porque es un día específico, pero me ha entrado la duda.....

Gracias


----------



## udogi

Both ways are fine, but "cumplan" (subjuntivo) goes better with wishes (you're not 100% sure that their wishes are going to be accomplished).

-Sé que hoy se cumplen tus sueños. (I'm positive about it).

-Que se cumplan tus sueños hoy. (It's a wish).


----------



## srb62

rsk said:


> Saludos a todos
> 
> Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen ¿Cual sería?  Quiero decir indicativo porque es un día específico, pero me ha entrado la duda.....
> 
> Gracias



Good question, this is the sort of thing that's always difficult for me.


----------



## srb62

udogi said:


> Both ways are fine, but "cumplan" (subjuntivo) goes better with wishes (you're not 100% sure that their wishes are going to be accomplished).
> 
> -Sé que hoy se cumplen tus . (I'm positive about it).
> 
> -Que se cumplan tus sueños hoy. (It's a wish).





udogi said:


> Both ways are fine, but "cumplan" (subjuntivo) goes better with wishes (you're not 100% sure that their wishes are going to be accomplished).
> 
> -Sé que hoy se cumplen tus sueños. (I'm positive about it).
> 
> -Que se cumplan tus sueños hoy. (It's a wish).



Can I just check I understand you?  Does this mean that both

Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan.
and

Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplen

are both possible sentences?  I ask, because I'm trying to determine what it is that determines whether or not 'cumplen/an' should be subjunctive or not?  (And I suspect this was in the mind of the original poster too?)


----------



## rsk

Thanks for the replies so far. 



So, if it were a slightly different sentence, for example

Que hoy sea el día en que me toque/toca la lotería

aún es mejor ir con el subjuntivo? En el ejemplo original, igual que aquí, he usado "sea" para expresar el deseo. También para el segundo verbo? 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## chileno

Both would be correct, with a little nuance, as described by udogi.


----------



## rsk

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## srb62

chileno said:


> Both would be correct, with a little nuance, as described by udogi.


                  Hi,I'm still a little unclear about this.  What exactly are the difference in nuance between 'Que sea el día en que me toca la lotería' and 'Que sea el día en que me toque la lotería'? 
I don't see how the verb tocar is dependent on the wish triggered by 'Que' as the 'sea' surely does this.
Is the mood of tocar dependent on how likely winning the lottery is (in the mind of the speaker)?
Or, has the speaker made the 'day you win the lottery' a reality in his mind, thus requiring the indicative of tocar?


----------



## chileno

srb62 said:


> Hi,I'm still a little unclear about this.  What exactly are the difference in nuance between 'Que sea el día en que me toca la lotería' and 'Que sea el día en que me toque la lotería'?
> I don't see how the verb tocar is dependent on the wish triggered by 'Que' as the 'sea' surely does this.
> Is the mood of tocar dependent on how likely winning the lottery is (in the mind of the speaker)?
> Or, has the speaker made the 'day you win the lottery' a reality in his mind, thus requiring the indicative of tocar?



In the first one you are wishing for something to happen the day you hit the lottery and the second one the same thing but even more improbable.

That's how I see it.


----------



## srb62

chileno said:


> In the first one you are wishing for something to happen the day you hit the lottery and the second one the same thing but even more improbable.
> 
> That's how I see it.



Thank you, Chileno.  When you say 'you are wishing for something to happen' - what do you mean the person is wishing will happen?


----------



## chileno

Consider this in English.

That will be the day you win the lottery.

Will something happen the day you win the lottery or *that* will be day you win the lottery?

Am I clear with this?


----------



## srb62

Can I ask the following:
If the above examples can take either subjunctive or indicative, then does that mean that both the following sentences would be possible?
'Este es/será el día en que me toca la lotería'
'Este es/será el día en que me toque la lotería' ?


----------



## chileno

Yes, both are possible.

The feeling of being the winner of the lottery that day is stronger with "tocar" in indicative...


----------



## srb62

chileno said:


> Consider this in English.
> 
> That will be the day you win the lottery.
> 
> Will something happen theQ day you win the lottery or *that* will be day you win the lottery?
> 
> Am I clear with this?



Chileno, I'm not sure but I think that's what I was trying to ask in an earlier post.  But I'm not sure!

Because the subjunctive doesn't really exist in English in this way, it's difficult for English speakers with the Spanish, but it's also difficult to translate it into English - or that's my feeling.
I wonder if the sentences might be something like this:

'Que sea hoy el día en que me toca la lotería' - I hope today's the day I win the lottery (The speaker is accepting in his mind that there will be a day when he wins the lottery)

'Que sea hoy el día en que me toque la lotería' - I hope today's the day when I might win the lottery (The speaker doesn't know if there will be a day when she wins the lottery).


----------



## srb62

chileno said:


> Yes, both are possible.
> 
> The feeling of being the winner of the lottery that day is stronger with "tocar" in indicative...



OK, thanks.


----------



## chamyto

srb62 said:


> Can I ask the following:
> If the above examples can take either subjunctive or indicative, then does that mean that both the following sentences would be possible?
> 'Este es/será el día en que me toca la lotería'
> 'Este es/será el día en que me toque la lotería' ?



Both. Maybe the first one implies more emphasis on the fact of winning the lottery, despite being a hypothesis as well.


----------



## PavkaGuru

rsk said:


> Saludos a todos
> 
> Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen ¿Cual sería?  Quiero decir indicativo porque es un día específico, pero me ha entrado la duda.....
> 
> Gracias


Lo correcto es "Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan" 
Nadie diría "Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplen". 
Cuando dices "Que éste sea el día" estas refiriéndote a un antecedente no real, expresando un deseo, por eso utilizas el subjuntivo. Que el día sea hoy a mañana, no hace ninguna diferencia. "Que el viernes sea el día... "

Si utilizas el subjuntivo para el antecedente, el sintagma verbal "en que tus sueños se cumplan" no puede estar en indicativo, porque estarías formulando una conclusión real a partir de un antecedente incierto. El sintagma resultante también debe estar en subjuntivo. 

Además, que una construcción sea correcta o incorrecta depende del verbo. Por ejemplo, cuando se usa el verbo *querer* con un sintagma verbal (objeto indirecto en este caso), el verbo del objeto debe ir en subjuntivo, lo que no ocurre con el verbo *saber*:

Quisiera (presente subjuntivo) que me llamas (presente indicativo) 
Quisiera (p.s.) que me llames (presente subjuntivo) 
Quiero (p.i.) que me llames (p.s.) 
Sé (p.i.) que me llamas (p.i.)  - Funciona en un contexto --> Sé que llamas para pedirme dinero
Sé (p.i.) que me llamarás (futuro simple indicativo) 
Sé (p.i.) que me llames (p.s.)


----------



## srb62

Thanks to everyone for their comments and suggestions.

All very interesting - and it seems that even Spanish speakers don't always agree.
I'm wondering if one of the things that's making it trickier for me is that the 'winning of the lottery' is such an unlikely event.
What about the following scenario: A family are expecting their son to arrive at some point over the next few weeks - but they don't know the precise day. Which of these would be used?
'Que sea hoy el día en que vuelve nuestro hijo'
or
'Que sea hoy el día en que vuelva nuestro hijo'


----------



## srb62

Does changing the order make any difference?

Que el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen  sea éste


----------



## PavkaGuru

srb62 said:


> Thanks to everyone for their comments and suggestions.
> 
> All very interesting - and it seems that even Spanish speakers don't always agree.
> I'm wondering if one of the things that's making it trickier for me is that the 'winning of the lottery' is such an unlikely event.
> What about the following scenario: A family are expecting their son to arrive at some point over the next few weeks - but they don't know the precise day. Which of these would be used?
> 'Que sea hoy el día en que vuelve nuestro hijo'
> or
> 'Que sea hoy el día en que vuelva nuestro hijo'


None of the above are proper constructions, srb62. The verb "ser" (to be) does not fit in the above scenarios.
I would say "Quisiera que hoy vuelva nuestro hijo" to express a wish, or
"Tal vez hoy vuelva nuestro hijo" to express an expectation.
Regarding wishes or expectations you can't use the indicative because it's related with real facts, antecedents or assertions. 

If you are confident, then use the indicative and say "Sé que hoy vuelve nuestro hijo" or "Hoy vuelve nuestro hijo"


----------



## PavkaGuru

srb62 said:


> Does changing the order make any difference?
> 
> Que el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen  sea éste


Nope, because the subjunctive is triggered by the conjunction "Que" which, in this case, is also related to a previous non-explicit verb like "querer" or "desear". 
So, the clause "(Quiero/Deseo) que... " triggers the subjunctive.


----------



## srb62

PavkaGuru said:


> Nope, because the subjunctive is triggered by the conjunction "Que" which, in this case, is also related to a previous non-explicit verb like "querer" or "desear".
> So, the clause "(Quiero/Deseo) que... " triggers the subjunctive.



 Yes, I know that 'que' or  'quiero que....' trigger the subjunctive.  I'm trying to work out what determines the mood of 'cumplir'


----------



## srb62

PavkaGuru said:


> None of the above are proper constructions, srb62. The verb "ser" (to be) does not fit in the above scenarios.
> I would say "Quisiera que hoy vuelva nuestro hijo" to express a wish, or
> "Tal vez hoy vuelva nuestro hijo" to express an expectation.
> Regarding wishes or expectations you can't use the indicative because it's related with real facts, antecedents or assertions.
> 
> If you are confident, then use the indicative and say "Sé que hoy vuelve nuestro hijo" or "Hoy vuelve nuestro hijo"



OK, if I'm being honest, I'm not too clear what the exact problem is with them (I was trying to say something like 'I hope today's the day when our son returns')
what about the following sentences with the same scenario:
Que éste sea el día en que llega nuestro hijo
and
Que éste sea el día en que llegue nuestro hijo


----------



## PavkaGuru

srb62 said:


> Yes, I know that 'que' or  'quiero que....' trigger the subjunctive.  I'm trying to work out what determines the mood of 'cumplir'


Since "que" triggers the subjunctive, the main verb "_cumplir_", must be in subjunctive (cumpla/cumpliese/cumpliere), because the whole clause is in subjunctive mood. 

Let's compare both English and Spanish subjunctives:

Q: What triggers the subjunctive. 
A: A verb of urgency (like suggest, demand, recommend, etc) + that + base form of the main verb: I *suggest that* you _*study*_ for the exam
In the example above, the verb in subjunctive mood is _study_, not the verb suggest

In Spanish, verbs like querer, ordenar, desear, sugerir, esperar, etc. + que + main verb in subjunctive: _*Sugiero que*_ (tú) *estudies* para el examen
In the example above, the verb in subjunctive mood is _estudiar (estudies)_, not the verb sugerir. As you know, the subject pronoun (tú) is omitted in Spanish, I included it for comparison purposes.  

As you can see, the Spanish and English subjunctives are pretty similar. The major difference is that in English we use the base form of the main verb because, unlike the Spanish verbs, the English verbs lack of direct subjunctive mood and tenses.

So, what determines the mood of _cumplir_? The answer is: the mood of the entire clause. If "que" launched the subjunctive, then _cumplir_ must be in subjunctive mood.


----------



## chileno

PavkaGuru said:


> Lo correcto es "Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan"
> Nadie diría "Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplen".



As always context will play an important role.

Que este día se marque en nuestros calendarios como el día en que nuestro hijo regresa victorioso. Que este sea el día en que tus sueños, hijo, se cumplen.

That would be wrong, Pavka?


----------



## chileno

srb62 said:


> Thanks to everyone for their comments and suggestions.
> 
> All very interesting - and *it seems that even Spanish speakers don't always agree.*




I've observed the same among English speakers.

But, what do I know, since I don't even know grammar....


----------



## PavkaGuru

srb62 said:


> OK, if I'm being honest, I'm not too clear what the exact problem is with them
> Que este sea el día en que llega nuestro hijo
> and
> Que éste sea el día en que llegue nuestro hijo


Que éste sea el día en que llega nuestro hijo --> "en que llega nuestro hijo" is an assertion (indicative) that doesn't match with "Que este sea el día" which expresses a wish (subjunctive).

Que éste sea el día en que llegue nuestro hijo --> Maybe someone could say something like that, but I wouldn't. It sounds weird, somewhat archaic. Or something that you may hear in a church, during a mass celebration.

I'd say:
"Espero que nuestro hijo llegue hoy" 
"Hoy es el día en que llega nuestro hijo"
"Tal vez nuestro hijo llegue hoy"


----------



## PavkaGuru

chileno said:


> As always context will play an important role.
> 
> Que este día se marque en nuestros calendarios como el día en que nuestro hijo regresa victorioso. Que este sea el día en que tus sueños, hijo, se cumplen.
> 
> That would be wrong, Pavka?


Hola chileno,
"Que" lleva la oración al subjuntivo, y "marque" está en subjuntivo --> esta parte está correcta
"que nuestro hijo regresa victorioso" está incorrecto por la misma razón, la cláusula esta en subjuntivo y, por lo tanto, el verbo también debería estarlo.

La segunda oración tiene el mismo problema: Que este *sea* el día (subjuntivo); que tus sueños se *cumplen* (cláusula en subjuntivo, verbo en indicativo)
Por favor, revisa esta página: El subjuntivo en español

Muchos saludos y un próspero 2016


----------



## PavkaGuru

chileno said:


> I've observed the same among English speakers.


Yep, you're right chileno. Specially with the use of both the subjunctive and the modals


----------



## srb62

PavkaGuru said:


> Que éste sea el día en que llega nuestro hijo --> "en que llega nuestro hijo" is an assertion (indicative) that doesn't match with "Que este sea el día" which expresses a wish (subjunctive). Hi, I'm not 100% sure this would always have to express a wish, as such, - perhaps it might depend on the feeling/perspective/knowledge of the speaker?
> 
> Que éste sea el día en que llegue nuestro hijo --> Maybe someone could say something like that, but I wouldn't. It sounds weird, somewhat archaic. Or something that you may hear in a church, during a mass celebration. Sorry, in this instance, I think the most important thing is whether it's grammatically correct/possible - sometimes it's necessary to do this (that one do this ;-) ) - isolate the grammar even at the cost of completely 'natural'/current speech to understand the mechanics of the grammar.
> 
> I'd say:
> "Espero que nuestro hijo llegue hoy"
> "Hoy es el día en que llega nuestro hijo"
> "Tal vez nuestro hijo llegue hoy"


----------



## srb62

I'm beginning to think that there is no answer to the original post - maybe it just depends on the perspective of the speaker as to how the speaker views things -specifically relating to 'el día en que' - is it the view one holds of that (rather than anything else) that determines the mood of the sentence.

I also think that sometimes native speakers of Spanish assume that we English speakers struggle with the basic concept of the subjunctive, in simple main clause/subordinate clauses, when  in fact, it's when there are a number of verbs/clauses that we're not sure about which mood to choose.

Interesting discussions and comments for me.


----------



## srb62

chileno said:


> I've observed the same among English speakers.
> 
> But, what do I know, since I don't even know grammar....


----------



## PavkaGuru

srb62 said:


> I'm beginning to think that there is no answer to the original post - maybe it just depends on the perspective of the speaker as to how the speaker views things -specifically relating to 'el día en que' - is it the view one holds of that (rather than anything else) that determines the mood of the sentence.


The perspective of the speaker does nothing to see regarding a grammatical construction. What is wrong is wrong, regardless of a particular point of view. The Spanish language is ruled by the Royal Academy of the Language (RAE) and its affiliated National Academies in all the Spanish speaking countries, including the U.S.A.

Regarding the original post: Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen ¿Cual sería?
The only response is: you have to use the subjunctive, because "que" starts the subjunctive in both clauses: "que este *sea* el día" and "que tus sueños se *cumplan*"  If you disagree, that's another thing.    


srb62 said:


> I also think that sometimes native speakers of Spanish assume that we English speakers struggle with the basic concept of the subjunctive, in simple main clause/subordinate clauses, when  in fact, it's when there are a number of verbs/clauses that we're not sure about which mood to choose.
> Interesting discussions and comments for me.


Maybe this webpage would be more helpful than I could be


----------



## srb62

PavkaGuru said:


> The perspective of the speaker does nothing to see regarding a grammatical construction. What is wrong is wrong, regardless of a particular point of view. The Spanish language is ruled by the Royal Academy of the Language (RAE) and its affiliated National Academies in all the Spanish speaking countries, including the U.S.A.
> 
> _*Hmm, I'm only basing this on the fact that even among Spanish speakers on this post there seems to be a lack of consensus.  And from my understanding, the perspective of a speaker as to the reality/non-reality of something could affect whether or not the subjunctive mood is used.*_
> 
> Regarding the original post: Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen ¿Cual sería?
> The only response is: you have to use the subjunctive, because "que" starts the subjunctive in both clauses: "que este *sea* el día" and "que tus sueños se *cumplan*"
> _*Well, I hesitate to disagree with a native Spanish speaker (particularly on a point about which I'm not sure!) but the second 'que' is joined to 'en que' and I don't see how this automatically requires the subjunctive.  As it happens, the form with 'cumplan' sounds more likely to me, but only because it's something that's not yet realized - but if I pick you up correctly, you are linking it to the verb 'querer'*_
> 
> Maybe this webpage would be more helpful than I could be


_* No, not really - that's the point I made to you in an earlier post.  All the examples on that page are straightforward sentences -  as I said, it's more complicated sentences, where there are multiple clauses and multiple verbs that cause the main problems*_


----------



## SevenDays

Well, lack of consensus, it seems we have. 

I tell you, srb62, I see your reasoning and I'm thinking, _yup, that's it; he's got it._ That first _Que_ governs the first subjunctive use (_Que éste sea_), but this subjunctive "trigger" (for lack of a better term) doesn't reach all the way down the sentence. The second "que" is actually functioning as a relative pronoun (with the preposition "en": _en que ~ in which_), and the mood in the relative clause answers to pragmatic uses of the language, to how the speaker views "the world" inside that relative clause: with the indicative, "dreams coming true" and "arrival of our son" are stated as _a given _(_Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumpl*e*n; Que éste sea el día en que lle*ga *nuestro hijo_); with the subjunctive, as _a possibility_ _(Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumpl*a*n; Que éste sea el día en que lleg*ue* nuestro hijo_). The mood trigger inside the relative clause is, therefore, _the speaker's attitude _(as well it should be). Now, what happens inside the relative clause, as far as the choice of mood is concerned, is almost irrelevant, cancelling each other, because the overriding sense of the sentence is a_ wish,_ after all. And that overriding sense of "wish" might make the use of the subjunctive_ throughout_ more common in actual use (I wouldn't argue with that), but that doesn't make the indicative "cumplen/llega" wrong. Of course, srb62, people will likely disagree on this. 

By the way, in your translation, you could use "might" to convey the Spanish subjunctive (_el día en que me toque la lotería ~ that day in which I might win the lottery_), but you don't have to, especially if you feel that "might" (being a modal verb) _might_ dilute the intended meaning (for example: _might win the lottery? What, you are not sure if you hope to win the lottery today?_). In other words, given that the indicative/subjunctive sort of cancel each other, saying "I hope today's the day that I win the lottery" works just fine to get across the meaning, be it "toca" or "toque." But nothing prevents you from using "might" (particularly if my parsing of "might" above is just nitpicking....)  

Cheers

(And I'm a little taken aback by the claim that Spanish is "ruled" by the RAE. No. The RAE records various uses of Spanish, makes recommendations on usage, promotes linguistic unity, etc., but that's not the same as saying that the RAE "rules" the language. In fact, many linguists question the wisdom of some of the Academy's recommendations and rules, but that's another story.)


----------



## PavkaGuru

srb62 said:


> _* No, not really - that's the point I made to you in an earlier post.  All the examples on that page are straightforward sentences -  as I said, it's more complicated sentences, where there are multiple clauses and multiple verbs that cause the main problems*_


In that case, you have to analize clause by clause. "Que" starts the subjunctive unless that an antecedent or a modifier is present:
El no cree que le _aprueben_ el incremento presupuestario que _solicita_ --> there is an antecedent: he already requested a raise to his budget


----------



## PavkaGuru

SevenDays said:


> Well, lack of consensus, it seems we have.
> The mood trigger inside the relative clause is, therefore, _the speaker's attitude _(as well it should be).


¿Entonces, es correcto que diga "Quiera Dios que hoy me gano la lotería", solo porque mi actitud sea ganarme la lotería?
¿O que diga "Aquél que esté libre de pecado que tira la primera piedra"?
No lo creo. Personalmente, yo no hablo de ese modo.
Sin embargo, he leído que hay quienes hablan de esa manera y que esto ocurre sobre todo en la frontera mexicano-estadounidense y en la ciudad de Los Angeles, por influencia del inglés. Pero que muchas personas hablen de esta manera no hace que este tipo de construcciones sean gramaticalmente correctas.



SevenDays said:


> In other words, given that the indicative/subjunctive sort of cancel each other, saying "I hope today's the day that I win the lottery"


La aseveración de que el subjuntivo y el indicativo se cancelan mutuamente suena digamos que...rara. El subjuntivo y el indicativo forman una escala clausal de irrealidad en la que el subjuntivo, por su falta de aserción, es el miembro débil y el indicativo es el miembro fuerte. En otras palabras, enunciar una proposición en subjuntivo implica que el hablante no tiene certidumbre epistémica sobre la proposición que anuncia, es decir puede que se cumpla o que no se cumpla. De lo contrario hubiera utilizado el miembro más fuerte de la escala, el indicativo; No obstante, cuando esta implicatura de incertidumbre se cancela, el subjuntivo puede ser usado en contextos factuales, esto es, puede cancelar sus límites superiores; esto se consigue a través de una cláusula de concesión:
Llueve;
Aunque llueva, mañana iremos a la playa​Sin embargo, el indicativo nunca podrá usarse en contextos hipotéticos pues no puede cancelar sus límites inferiores:
No sabemos si mañana lloverá;
Aunque llueve, mañana iremos a la playa​lo cual contituye una anomalía epistémica en la formulación de esta cláusula. Hay mucha argumentación en favor de lo que afirmo. Entre mis textos de consulta se encuentra "Pragmática y Gramática" (2008) de Susana Rodríguez Rosique

Traduzco: "Espero que hoy es el día en que me gano la lotería" (suena raro, ¿no?). Aquí no hay subjuntivo en ningún momento, ni en inglés ni en español. El verbo "hope" no inicia el subjuntivo en inglés, es parte de lo que se llama modales de certeza y esperanza (modals of certainty and hope); existe una lista de verbos que inician el subjuntivo (suggest, recommend, demand, advise, ask, urge, require, order y otros) y otra lista de los verbos modales de certeza (might, may, must y hope). Además la gente dice: I hope I win the lottery
Esta construcción funciona en el inglés, no en el español.


SevenDays said:


> (And I'm a little taken aback by the claim that Spanish is "ruled" by the RAE. No. The RAE records various uses of Spanish, makes recommendations on usage, promotes linguistic unity, etc., but that's not the same as saying that the RAE "rules" the language. In fact, many linguists question the wisdom of some of the Academy's recommendations and rules, but that's another story.)



No veo porqué te caes de espaldas (¿histrionismo, tal vez?), cuando la propia RAE afirma que su objetivo es la _*regularización lingüistica*_ mediante la promulgación de *normativas* tendientes a la consecución de la *unidad idiomática* del mundo hispanohablante. Con la creación de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española (ASALE) en 1951, comienza a desarrollarse una política lingüística que implica la colaboración de las veintidós academias de España, América y Filipinas, *con el fin de fijar la norma común sobre léxico, gramática y ortografía para todos los hispanohablantes*.
Fuente: Página de la RAE 

Si esto no es reglamentar el uso del lenguaje, entonces no sé que es


----------



## chileno

chileno said:


> *As always context will play an important role.*
> 
> *Que* este día se *marque *en nuestros calendarios como el día en *que* nuestro hijo *regresa* victorioso*. **Que* este *sea* el día en que tus sueños, hijo, se cumplen.
> 
> That would be wrong, Pavka?





PavkaGuru said:


> Hola chileno,
> "Que" lleva la oración al subjuntivo, y "marque" está en subjuntivo --> esta parte está correcta
> "que nuestro hijo regresa victorioso" está incorrecto por la misma razón, la cláusula esta en subjuntivo y, por lo tanto, el verbo también debería estarlo.
> 
> La segunda oración tiene el mismo problema: Que este *sea* el día (subjuntivo); que tus sueños se *cumplen* (cláusula en subjuntivo, verbo en indicativo)
> Por favor, revisa esta página: El subjuntivo en español
> 
> Muchos saludos y un próspero 2016



Perdona, pero repito. Contexto es importante.

Según tú entonces esto debería ser escrito de la siguiente manera?

...como el día en *que* nuestro hijo *regrese* victorioso.???


----------



## PavkaGuru

chileno said:


> Perdona, pero repito. Contexto es importante.
> 
> Según tú entonces esto debería ser escrito de la siguiente manera?
> 
> ...como el día en *que* nuestro hijo *regrese* victorioso.???



Tu construcción es como dicen "a little tricky" y por eso te puede llevar a confusiones
Para mi lo correcto es "...como el día en que nuestro hijo regrese victorioso", porque no es un hecho consumado al momento de hablar.
Solo para efectos de clarificar, si usas "cuando" en vez de "en que", notarás que estamos hablando de una cláusula subordinada temporal.

Estas cláusulas sitúan cronológicamente el evento de la oración principal en relación con el evento que designan. El evento en la oración temporal puede ser antes o después de otro evento. Los dos también pueden ser simultáneos. Conjunciones temporales son_* cuando, mientras, al mismo tiempo que, siempre que, cada vez que, antes (de) que, después (de) que, luego que, una vez que, al poco tiempo que, desde que, hasta que, tan pronto como*_, etc. De manera general se puede decir que la subordinada se construye con el *indicativo* *cuando tiene un carácter factual*, es decir cuando se presenta como un hecho, una realidad:

Cada día cuando me *levanto*, me duele la cabeza.
Visité el Museo del Prado cuando/ mientras *estaba* en Madrid.
Siempre que *voy* a Granada, visito la Alhambra.
Desde que *vivo* en Newark, extraño a Granada.
“El tercer día de los interrogatorios, después de que me* habían dado* algunas palizas en las cuales por dos veces perdí el conocimiento, porque me golpeaban contra la pared, aparecieron los instructores militares.
Cuando *NO tiene un carácter factual*, es decir cuando NO se presenta como un hecho, una realidad, *se usa el subjuntivo*.

Llámame cuando *llegues* a Granada.
Mientras/ cuando *esté* en Madrid, visitaré el Museo del Prado.
Siempre que *vaya* a Granada, visitaré la Alhambra.
Oraciones introducidas por *antes (de) que SIEMPRE* se usan con el *subjuntivo* porque aquí el evento de la oración subordinada siempre se sitúa en un tiempo posterior (after) al de la oración principal. Por eso no puede ser un hecho en el momento de hablar:

Las subordinadas de tiempo en futuro siempre requieren del subjuntivo.
Esta información -y otra adicional- la puedes obtener visitando esta página: *El subjuntivo en cláusulas adverbiales*.

Saludos Chileno, y próspero 2016


----------



## chileno

PavkaGuru said:


> "...como el día en que nuestro hijo regrese victorioso"



Me estás diciendo que "...como el día *en que* nuestro hijo *regresó* victorioso." No es posible??????? 

Saludos y Feliz 2016.


----------



## PavkaGuru

chileno said:


> Me estás diciendo que "...como el día *en que* nuestro hijo *regresó* victorioso." No es posible???????
> 
> Saludos y Feliz 2016.


En este caso sí es posible, porque estás hablando de un hecho consumado. Como "regresó" es pretérito perfecto, el indicativo no solo que es posible sino que es necesario. Es más, como la cláusula es muy asertiva, creo que el indicativo es la única posibilidad:
Me siento como el día en que/cuando nuestro hijo regresó victorioso​
El verbo regresar tiene sus bemoles, porque su presente de indicativo muchas veces hace referencia a situaciones que no ocurren en el tiempo presente:

Regreso agotado --> Ya estoy aquí, aunque estoy agotado. Pasado. Aunque se acepta gramaticalmente, lo correcto sería "regresé agotado"
Regeso en 5 minutos --> Aún no me he ido, pero voy a hacerlo y volveré en 5 minutos. Futuro. Más correcto sería decir "regresaré en 5 minutos"
Nuestro hijo regresa hoy --> Aún no ha llegado. Asertivo. Futuro. Más apropiado, "Nuestro hijo regresará hoy"
Que nuestro hijo regresa hoy --> Irreal, a no ser que se use en un contexto como "te digo que nuestro hijo regresa/regresará hoy" (asertivo)


----------



## chileno

Entonces acepta el indicativo, cualquier tiempo. Depende del contexto.


----------



## PavkaGuru

chileno said:


> Entonces acepta el indicativo, cualquier tiempo. Depende del contexto.


Sí, como siempre el contexto es necesario. Pero sobre todo usar el subjuntivo o el indicativo depende de si el contexto es hipotético o asertivo.
El asunto de fondo es que en ciertos escenarios (no siempre) el subjuntivo puede cancelar la incertidumbre y puede ser usado en contextos asertivos, más propios del indicativo. Para eso requiere de una conjunción concesiva o de una cláusula de concesión:

Aunque _llueva_, el viernes _tendrás_ que viajar  (no importa que el viernes llueva o no, el viaje en ese día es obligatorio)​
En cambio el indicativo no funciona en escenarios hipotéticos porque no puede cancelar su asertividad:

Aunque _llueve_, el viernes _tendrías_ que viajar (llueve ahora... no tiene relación con la incierta obligación de viajar el viernes)​


----------



## chileno

Este *será *el día en que me *toca* la lotería.

Es de lo más asertivo que hay, y sin embargo no ha pasado, y puede que nunca pase.

Correcto?


----------



## PavkaGuru

chileno said:


> Este *será *el día en que me *toca* la lotería.
> 
> Es de lo más asertivo que hay, y sin embargo no ha pasado, y puede que nunca pase.
> 
> Correcto?


Estas bromeando, ¿verdad? No creo que tú hables de esa manera. La construcción suena forzada y agramatical.
La razón es que el entorno (o contexto, como prefieras) no es asertivo, es hipotético. Si ganarse la lotería fuera cuestión de tomar un turno o esperar en una cola, entonces podrías afirmar que hoy te toca la lotería. Pero no lo es, no ha pasado y puede ser que no pase nunca o que pase en el próximo sorteo. Por eso la asertividad no funciona y allí hay una divergencia entre la construcción gramatical y la concepción del entorno. Aquí, el entorno es hipotético, por más que uses el indicativo.


----------



## Peterdg

I had to rethink my previous answer because I suddenly realized that the original sentence ("Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen") is in fact an "oración copulativa de relieve".

Strictly technically speaking, "en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen" is a relative subordinate with antecedent "día", meaning that it performs as if it were an adjective that qualifies its antecedent "día". The verbal mood selection in relative subordinates follows some specific rules.

However, "oraciones copulativas de relieve" show some peculiar behaviour.

In this type of subordinates, it happens frequently that the verbal mood that would be used in its normal equivalent (i.e. if the same idea were expressed in a straightforward way) would also be transferred to the relative subordinate in the "copulativa subordinada de relieve" mode. This is called "inducción del modo verbal a distancia".

The normal mode of the original sentence would be: "Que en este día tus sueños se cumplan": subjunctive. Hence, also in the original sentence, the subjunctive is possible. However, this is no obligation.

Now, what is the difference between "cumplen/cumplan"? That's easy: *nothing*. It's a purely stylistic consideration that depends of the region, the personal preference of the speaker, the context, whatever. It does not have any significant semantical consequences.

In any case, don't let you be mislead by the probability that the dreams will come true or whether it is probably that you will win the lottery or not in the selection of the verbal mood. It really has nothing to do with it.


----------



## PavkaGuru

Peterdg said:


> I had to rethink my previous answer because I suddenly realized that the original sentence ("Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen") is in fact an "oración copulativa de relieve".


We are going beyond the scene and therefore, nitpicking.

Lo que mencionas como oración copulativa de relieve en español se denomina _perífrasis de relativo_. Estas construcciones representan un viacrucis en la lengua española, pues no existe un consenso sobre su valor gramatical, aunque han sido empleadas por varios escritores (de allí la falta de acuerdo). De manera general la perífrasis de relativo se construye en base a los verbos copulativos _ser_, _estar_ y _parecer_. Ahora bien, la perífrasis de relativo tiene características de construcción sui-géneris que no están presentes en la frase original. Algunos ejemplos de oraciones que usan perífrasis relativa:

- Juan es en el partido que se lesionó
- Es como a un bebé que lo cuida
- Fue a María a la que vimos
- En su oficina es donde se quedó​Aunque la frase original "Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen" no tiene una construcción que justifique calificarla como una PR. Aunque el antecedente utiliza el verbo copulativo _ser_, no cumple con la construcción de una PR. Debería decir algo así como "es este el día" o "sea este el día", porque en las oraciones copulativas la construcción es:

Cópula + sintagma nominal + OI​


Peterdg said:


> Strictly technically speaking, "en que tus sueños se cumplan/cumplen" is a relative subordinate with antecedent "día", meaning that it performs as if it were an adjective that qualifies its antecedent "día". The verbal mood selection in relative subordinates follows some specific rules.


Así es, en las cláusulas relativas subordinadas la selección del modo verbal no es discrecional. La conjunción "que" inicia el subjuntivo de "cumplir" 


Peterdg said:


> The normal mode of the original sentence would be: "Que en este día tus sueños se cumplan": subjunctive. Hence, also in the original sentence, the subjunctive is possible. However, this is no obligation.
> 
> Now, what is the difference between "cumplen/cumplan"? That's easy: *nothing*. It's a purely stylistic consideration that depends of the region


Como es cuestión de estilo entonces escribamos "Aquel que esté libre de culpa lanza la primera piedra" 
O "Dios mío haz que me gano/ganaré la lotería" ??


Peterdg said:


> In any case, don't let you be mislead by the probability that the dreams will come true or whether it is probably that you will win the lottery or not in the selection of the verbal mood. It really has nothing to do with it.


Es decir, todas las reglas sobre el subjuntivo son letra muerta.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Intentaré aportar una visión analítica del problema evitando especular. La pregunta es, ¿Qué tenemos aquí?
Tenemos una proposición de relativo dentro de una oración desiderativa ("Que este sea el día ...").
El problema que nos afecta es la elección del modo. ¿Qué dice la NGLE al respecto?
La NGLE aporta la perspectiva de los inductores modales.
Introduce el tema en 25.11a (El modo en las subordinadas relativas III. Inductores modales) explicando más en profundidad en apartados posteriores y cito:

25.11a Se ha observado numerosas veces en los estudios gramaticales sobre los modos en los que el subjuntivo aparece  en una serie de contextos llamados generalmente OPACOS en la tradición semántica y filosófica, que se caracterizan por suspender la referencia de los grupos nominales. [...] coinciden en gran medida con con los contextos que dan lugar a la interpretación inespecífica de los grupos nominales indefinidos. Así contrastes ya señalados como {busco - *tengo} _un diccionario que me sirva_ ponen de manifiesto que _*buscar* es uno de los verbos que crean tales contextos_. [...]

En cuanto al asunto que nos interesa dice en 25.11c, cito:

Pertenecen al grupo de *buscar* otros muchos verbos de naturaleza prospectiva que suelen llamarse INTENSIONALES en los estudios gramaticales y también en los de filosofía del lenguaje: demandar, *desear*, necesitar, pedir, perseguir, preferir, pretender, proponerse, querer, recomendar, requerir, solicitar y otros que favorecen la interpretación inespecífica de los grupos nominales. Ejemplo (solo pongo uno) con el elemento inductor y el inducido marcado:
Desean un país que pueda desarrollar un estado del bienestar. [...]

Concluyendo, la frase que nos ocupa es una oración desiderativa, o lo que es lo mismo, la expresión de un deseo.
Por lo tanto yo opino que es preferible :
(Deseo) Que este sea el día en que tus sueños se cumplan.
Y por contra:
(Sé que) Este es el día en que tus sueños se cumplen.
Un saludo


----------



## chileno

No entendí ni papa, pero estoy completamente de acuerdo con elcanario!


----------



## SevenDays

Sí, pero que sea _preferible_ no quiere decir que el subjuntivo en el ejemplo que nos concierne sea el único modo _correcto_ o que el indicativo sea _incorrecto_ (y lo digo en general, pues no creo que esa sea la conclusión de Elcanario). Todos entendemos el porqué del subjuntivo en _Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumpl*a*n_ (expresión de deseo). Ahora bien, el indicativo es el modo de la *aserción* (comparado con la _no aserción_ del subjuntivo), y es precisamente una aserción la que aparece en la oración de relativo. La "aserción" tiene que ver con lo que se presenta_ como una verdad_, con lo que _es _o _se da_ como una _realidad_, y eso es lo que hace el hablante: presenta "cumplir" como algo que él lo da por hecho. Y tengamos en cuenta que estamos hablando de lingüista y no de lógica. Por otra parte (si no se quiere tomar en cuenta la "intención" el hablante), véase lo siguiente: el efecto pragmático de la _determinación_ del sustantivo "día" (_*el* día_). La "determinación" _actualiza_ al sustantivo, lo presenta como _concreto, determinado, definido_, etc., conceptos que son perfectamente compatible, lingüisticamente hablando, con la "verdad" (es decir, con la _aserción_). En _Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumpl*e*n_, el primer "que" rige el subjuntivo "sea" (es su inductor), y este "que" acepta muy naturalmente el subjuntivo "cumplan", pero no lo _rige_. De la misma manera, el segundo "que" acepta pero no rige el subjuntivo con respecto a "cumplir". Repito: el segundo "que" (pronombre relativo) tiene como antecendente un elemento definido, específico, lo cual (junto a la actitud del hablante) facilita/justifica el uso del indicativo "cumplen".

Y no caigamos en la falacía de juzgar la validez/gramaticalidad de una estructura de relativo según las características de otro tipo de oraciones. En, por ejemplo, _Dios mío, haz que me gane la lotería_, entendemos que hay un complemento directo ("que me gane la lotería"); es decir, hay una subordinación _sustantiva_ (y no _relativa_). Dada la estrecha relación sintáctica entre el verbo y el complemento directo (pertenecen a la misma "isla" sintáctica), se entiende claramente que el imperativo "haz" rige al subjuntivo "gane".

Todo esto no implica que tengamos que decir "Que éste sea el día en que tus sueños se cumpl*e*n", sólo que tal construcción no es _incorrecta/agramatical._

Cheers


----------

